# [Vote and discuss] Who will beat Maskow's 41/41 first?



## Gregory Alekseev (May 14, 2017)

It is going to happen soon. Maskow's WR can be beaten. Maybe before Worlds 2017(Marcin is going there). There are some people who are close to that. The answer is: who will win that race? It is hard to guess that for me, so I need to know what do you think.

People who I think are capable to beat that at the moment(except Marcin):
1. Mark Boyanowski - NAR holder, his PB is 41/42 56:25.
2. Shivam Bansal - AsR holder and WR2(will be, his new result 38/40 is not uploaded to the WCA at the moment), his PB is 41/43.
3. Yucheng Chen - WR3, Former AsR holder.
4. Tom Nelson - He does 42 cube attempts at home, his best is 40/42 in 1:03:03.
Also I added Kaijun to the vote because he is in top-5 and he holds most BLD WRs.

If you vote for someone, please explain why.


----------



## sqAree (May 14, 2017)

I know all those cubers are capable of beating the 41/41 but it's only a few weeks until Worlds and Maskow confirmed he's going for a new WR at Worlds.. So my guess is that no one will beat Maskow until then and after Worlds it's hopeless once again.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

sqAree said:


> I know all those cubers are capable of beating the 41/41 but it's only a few weeks until Worlds and Maskow confirmed he's going for a new WR at Worlds.. So my guess is that no one will beat Maskow until then and after Worlds it's hopeless once again.


Probably going for 50 or something nuts


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 14, 2017)

sqAree said:


> I know all those cubers are capable of beating the 41/41 but it's only a few weeks until Worlds and Maskow confirmed he's going for a new WR at Worlds.. So my guess is that no one will beat Maskow until then and after Worlds it's hopeless once again.


Ok, then make a guess who will get a result that is better than 41/41 54:14, not the WR.


----------



## sqAree (May 14, 2017)

I voted Shivam; he seems way more consistent than Mark or Tom for example and I don't know much about Yucheng (whereas Kaijun is probably not even trying for now).


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

Kaijun isn't as into mbld as he is 3 4 and 5 although he is good at jt


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 14, 2017)

I think Marcin will XD Multiple comps in Poland coming up with Multi, so I think Marcin will show up at at leats one. WLS Maj was just yesterday, and he attended.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 14, 2017)

Why isn't Maskow on the poll? 

Also, I think there should definitely be an "other" category just because I want to see if anyone would vote for that.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 14, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Why isn't Maskow on the poll?
> 
> Also, I think there should definitely be an "other" category just because I want to see if anyone would vote for that.


I wrote "except Maskow", so obviously I mean who will be the first to get better result than 41/41 in 54:14, except Maskow. People should be more attentive.
Also I added "other" category.


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2017)

Tom doesn't do very well at multi I comp. it would of be interesting to see how he does with 3 attempts at worlds.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 14, 2017)

tx789 said:


> Tom doesn't do very well at multi I comp. it would of be interesting to see how he does with 3 attempts at worlds.


He has some time to practice before the Worlds. Yes, that's interesting.


----------



## DGCubes (May 14, 2017)

I'd bet actual money on Shivam. Seeing him improve so much and so consistently over the years (not only the amount of cubes but also his accuracy) has been really impressive, and I'd be very surprised if he doesn't keep improving.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 14, 2017)

It's really exciting to see Mark and Shivam get so close to the WR but I really wanna see Maskow take it further. After losing his 3BLD WRs I'm feeling a bit sorry for him.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 15, 2017)

While Shivam and Mark have the potential to break the 41 points barrier and certainly will podium at Worlds, Maskow is just too far ahead on the game.

His skill set as a competitive mnemomist gives him an unprecedented lead in comparison to other BLDers. While their execution speed and efficiency counter-compensate for time, Marcin's memory chops are his safety net when it comes to executing a massive amount of cubes.

And he's been practicing. It's safe to assume the elusive 41 might even be surpassed by someone else before or during Worlds, but I'm sure it won't last long.


----------



## OLLiver (May 15, 2017)

add option :not me


----------



## newtonbase (May 15, 2017)

Hard to say. I'd really like it to be Shivam and I know he's fast enough so there's my vote but I really think it's down to who has a good day at the WC.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 15, 2017)

My boy! My 42/42 Mark Boyanowski!


----------



## asacuber (May 15, 2017)

shivam. his ASR was so awesome.


----------



## Spuff (May 25, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> It is going to happen soon. Maskow's WR can be beaten. Maybe before Worlds 2017(Marcin is going there). There are some people who are close to that. The answer is: who will win that race? It is hard to guess that for me, so I need to know what do you think.
> 
> People who I think are capable to beat that at the moment(except Marcin):
> 1. Mark Boyanowski - NAR holder, his PB is 41/42 56:25.
> ...


If you do blindfolded could you please explain to me how to permute them correcly whil orienting them and how to setup the edges ? I really want to learn blind but I am stuck there.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 25, 2017)

Spuff said:


> If you do blindfolded could you please explain to me how to permute them correcly whil orienting them and how to setup the edges ? I really want to learn blind but I am stuck there.



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bld-faq-do-yourself-a-favor-and-read-this.45162/


----------



## GenTheThief (May 25, 2017)

I think that kamil (40/43 in 58.06) has a pretty good chance too, since he has some MBLD competitions coming up too.

Though I do hope that Mark gets it since he has been one of the best. first second to sup 30 points was pretty cool.
Also, I've seen him compete in person before too.


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 25, 2017)

Mark and Shivam are both capable of reaching the numbers but haven't had the best accuracy in the past. Both are getting their accuracy up though, so it's only a matter of time. Yucheng is close, but I get the feeling he's a little behind Shivam and Mark in terms of speed. Kaijun has accuracy, but it seems he doesn't quite have the numbers yet (largest official attempt was 33, other three have all tried 42+ cubes). Tom has quite a long way to go still compared to the others, and also gets fewer comp opportunities.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 25, 2017)

I wanna see Maskow try 50 cubes


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 25, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I wanna see Maskow try 50 cubes


49/50 in 58:25




It only has 2,000,000 views on YT


----------



## T1_M0 (May 25, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 49/50 in 58:25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I have been watching that, hope he has that kind of flow at worlds


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 25, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Yup, I have been watching that, hope he has that kind of flow at worlds


Oh, you meant officially. Whoops


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 25, 2017)

First off, Maskow's 49/50 was from 2014

Second off, Maskow has had several attempts since the 49/50 at breaking his WR and still wasn't able to do it. just because he's competing for the first time in a year doesn't mean he will miraculously be able to do it.

Third off, I choose Mark because I'm going to be at a comp with him next week and I want to believe that I had something to do with it.


----------



## Hazel (May 25, 2017)

It's probably going to be me, I got my 7th 3BLD success yesterday


----------



## Sajwo (May 25, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First off, Maskow's 49/50 was from 2014
> 
> Second off, Maskow has had several attempts since the 49/50 at breaking his WR and still wasn't able to do it. just because he's competing for the first time in a year doesn't mean he will miraculously be able to do it.
> 
> Third off, I choose Mark because I'm going to be at a comp with him next week and I want to believe that I had something to do with it.



"Miraculously", lol. 50 points is pretty much nothing to him. 

He has 3 attempts at Worlds by the way.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 25, 2017)

http://speeddays.polishcomps.pl/

This comp is before worlds, apparently Maskow's coming.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 25, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> "Miraculously", lol. 50 points is pretty much nothing to him.
> 
> He has 3 attempts at Worlds by the way.



First off if 50 points is nothing then why has he never gotten 50 points

second he has had 3 official attempts @ > 41 since his 49/50 and has failed every time

I'm not saying that he won't be able to break wr I'm just saying that there is just as good a chance that he could fail. All of my pessimism aside, I want to see him do well just as bad as anyone else.


----------



## Sajwo (May 25, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First off if 50 points is nothing then why has he never gotten 50 points



Cuz he quit.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 25, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> Cuz he quit.


Read the second of his points rather than just answering in a snarky way to make yourself feel superior.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 25, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Read the second of his points rather than just answering in a snarky way to make yourself feel superior.




Same topic, different matter. I think Patryk did not do anything wrong.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 25, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> Cuz he quit.


that does not help your argument if he couldn't beat 41 when he was on top of his game (aka the 49/50 time period)
why are you confident he'll be able to beat it now that he took time off?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 25, 2017)

Because when he couldn't phusically solve cubes, he could still train his memory during that time. Look at his YT channel. Some of his most recent stuff is downright crazy.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 25, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Because when he couldn't phusically solve cubes, he could still train his memory during that time. Look at his YT channel. Some of his most recent stuff is downright crazy.


There is not much on his channel that convinces me he is a better multi-blinder than he was 2 years ago


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 26, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> There is not much on his channel that convinces me he is a better multi-blinder than he was 2 years ago



While you're not _wrong_, I have the impression that you are underestimating the massive lead a well trained mnemonist who also happens to be very experienced in MBLD has over any other BLDers who might be just as experienced in the cubing field but not as much in the memory sports field.

Quoting Maskow himself:

"_IMO solving 3BLD is easy. You can even be WR holder in 3BLD without any special knowledge about memory, because 3BLD is all about solving methods. Your memory isn't crucial because from one point everybody memorise one cube in the same amount of time.

In MBLD it's different. This event is all about memory and concentration. I spent last 6 years on learning how to memorise things better, I practiced not only cubes, but also numbers, cards, now I practice also words, names, faces, and many other things. I just feel like my opponents weren't interested much enough in memorisation process, they just wanted to solve the cubes. I have no idea how it works now, because honestly I don't know at all my current opponents, but this is how it was in the past."
_
Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com...lczyk/?utm_source=amp&utm_medium=comment_list


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 26, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> While you're not _wrong_, I have the impression that you are underestimating the massive lead a well trained mnemonist who also happens to be very experienced in MBLD has over any other BLDers who might be just as experienced in the cubing field but not as much in the memory sports field.
> 
> Quoting Maskow himself:
> 
> ...


The thing that seems odd to me is that the memo training on his channel is always short attempts (<a minute) rather than longer endurance events, but maybe he only posts shorter events because 1 hour + attempts don't make interesting videos. Also, I expect pressure at the competition to play a big role in his success, since he hasn't competed officially for a while.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 26, 2017)

Agreed. Also willing to bet he's been keeping his practice sessions on the down low precisely not to add to the pressure.

Worlds will be interesting, though, no matter what.


----------



## kake123 (May 26, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 49/50 in 58:25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 million views for someone else using his video, lol seriously!!!??? :confused:

The original video on Maskow's channel has only around 22,000 views.


----------



## h2f (May 26, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Read the second of his points rather than just answering in a snarky way to make yourself feel superior.



But guys - he really quitted for some time. For example - he said he didnt practice mbld by whole 2016. And the last attempt over 41 was in 2015. Since than he practiced a lot other memory sports. I cant wait his results in upcoming competitions because I know he is serious about it. During Polish Champs in 2015 he did 26/32 and it wasnt serious.


----------



## Sajwo (May 26, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 2 million views for someone else using his video, lol seriously!!!??? :confused:
> 
> The original video on Maskow's channel has only around 22,000 views.



he sold the rights to that video


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 30, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I think that kamil (40/43 in 58.06) has a pretty good chance too, since he has some MBLD competitions coming up too.
> 
> Though I do hope that Mark gets it since he has been one of the best. first second to sup 30 points was pretty cool.
> Also, I've seen him compete in person before too.


Oh, forgot about Kamil. Added him to the poll!


----------



## DGCubes (May 30, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Honestly I voted other in which that other was maskow.



It says except Maskow, lol.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 30, 2017)

I don't think adding Kamil late to the poll will make for very fair votes for him.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 31, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I don't think adding Kamil late to the poll will make for very fair votes for him.


Yes, you are right. I am really sorry that I forgot about him . But we may think that people who voted "Other" voted for Kamil.


----------



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jun 7, 2017)

And dang, i cant even do 2/2 yet.


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 7, 2017)

I got a feeling that it's gonna be broken this weekend


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 7, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> I got a feeling that it's gonna be broken this weekend



Speed Days Kraśnik ? I asked Maskow about it and he said he's doing something big for mbld.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 7, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Speed Days Kraśnik ? I asked Maskow about it and he said he's doing something big for mbld.



Inb4 he does a sub-minute 2/2 with Qiyi Big Sail, 

And then gets a 50/50 on the second round, 

Going for 60 points at Worlds and securing his place as Earth's overlord. All hail Maskow.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 7, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Inb4 he does a sub-minute 2/2
> 
> And then gets a 50/50 on the second round
> 
> Going for 60 points at Worlds and securing his place as Earth's overlord



I'm dying.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 7, 2017)

I honestly am wondering what he'll do...


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 7, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> I'm dying.



Hello Dying! I'm Fabio!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 7, 2017)

Kaijun Lin already did a sub-1 2/2, so he won't try that


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 7, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Inb4 he does a sub-minute 2/2 with Qiyi Big Sail,
> 
> And then gets a 50/50 on the second round,
> 
> Going for 60 points at Worlds and securing his place as Earth's overlord. All hail Maskow.


XD this cracked me up so much.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 7, 2017)

Ollie said:


> Kaijun Lin already did a sub-1 2/2, so he won't try that


I would honestly love to see you make a 4BLD comeback  Not that WR2 is bad or anything.... I'd also love for you too attempt the year delayed 4BLD solve again


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 7, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> I would honestly love to see you make a 4BLD comeback  Not that WR2 is bad or anything.... I'd also love for you too attempt the year delayed 4BLD solve again


Same here


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 8, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Speed Days Kraśnik ? I asked Maskow about it and he said he's doing something big for mbld.


Maskow is still on the waiting list for that comp. He will get the WR if they register him in time.
Also Kamil is going there, he will probably get WR5-WR2.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 8, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Maskow is still on the waiting list for that comp. He will get the WR if they register him in time.
> Also Kamil is going there, he will probably get WR5-WR2.



Lol I actually hope he doesn't make it to that comp because I want worlds to be a gooood surprise.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Maskow is still on the waiting list for that comp. He will get the WR if they register him in time.
> Also Kamil is going there, he will probably get WR5-WR2.


Because the lists are updated every Monday. Also, if hr secures it this comp, he might do something ridiculous for Worlds.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2017)

Also, today is the 1300th day from Maskow's WR


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 11, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Speed Days Kraśnik ? I asked Maskow about it and he said he's doing something big for mbld.


Oops, I can't find Maskow at the competitors list: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2298&cat=19&rnd=1

Waiting for the Worlds.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like the possibility of anyone breaking it before Worlds 2017 is highly unlikely.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 26, 2017)

I think the first to beat Maskows 41/41 wont have WR because Maskow will already have gotten even higher


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 26, 2017)

I think Maskow is trolling again and he's not even practicing. Changed my vote to Shivam


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 26, 2017)

kake123 said:


> Looks like the possibility of anyone breaking it before Worlds 2017 is highly unlikely.


No, Maskow has Poznan Side challenge with 3 attempts and it is before the Worlds. But I am not sure if he goes for WR there.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 26, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> I think Maskow is trolling again and he's not even practicing. Changed my vote to Shivam


Just watch when he goes for fastest 2/2 multi XD


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 26, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Just watch when he goes for fastest 2/2 multi XD



One cube in each hand, for that sweet sweet optimization.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 26, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> One cube in each hand, for that sweet sweet optimization.


Turns out he also has been practicing feet and averages sub 30 so he's going for fastest 3/3


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 27, 2017)

Seriously though, can you imagine how crazy it will be when we reach a level in MBLD where one will need to _actually_ consider absurds like "double OH" in order to try and improve?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 27, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> No, Maskow has Poznan Side challenge with 3 attempts and it is before the Worlds. But I am not sure if he goes for WR there.



I'd imagine him going for 42 or 43 to get hype for trying 50 at Worlds.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Seriously though, can you imagine how crazy it will be when we reach a level in MBLD where one will need to _actually_ consider absurds like "double OH" in order to try and improve?


I don't think that such a thing would really help since you would need some insane concentration and its probably faster overall to solve the 2 cubes TH instead of OH especially with the M S and E moves for edge comms


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 30, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I'd imagine him going for 42 or 43 to get hype for trying 50 at Worlds.


Maskow has just posted a photo on Facebook of 46 cubes.


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 30, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Maskow has just posted a photo on Facebook of 46 cubes.



I am 100% positive that this is just random pic of 46 solved cubes, not an actual attempt.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 30, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> I am 100% positive that this is just random pic of 46 solved cubes, not an actual attempt.


That's pretty sure. Either he is trolling by hinting at a 46 or he actually did. I think he's trolling but hinting at 46+ at worlds


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 30, 2017)

I am quite sure it means he will attempt 46, presumably in his next competition in Poland. Which, by the way, Maskow has agreed to livestream. Link will be posted on reddit by the organizer of the competition.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 1, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> I am quite sure it means he will attempt 46, presumably in his next competition in Poland. Which, by the way, Maskow has agreed to livestream. Link will be posted on reddit by the organizer of the competition.


Can you give a link to reddit of the one who will post the link to livestream?


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 1, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Can you give a link to reddit of the one who will post the link to livestream?


https://www.reddit.com/user/mewho1337


----------



## kp (Jul 3, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> I am 100% positive that this is just random pic of 46 solved cubes, not an actual attempt.


----------



## Gomorrite (Mar 25, 2018)

Congratulations, Mark.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 25, 2018)

yay, voted for Mark hehe


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey, I voted Mark Boyanowski!!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2018)

I figured Maskow would break his own record... I still think he'll make a comeback


----------



## Gomorrite (Mar 26, 2018)

Who will beat his UWR of 49/50?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't even remember voting for mark lol. Grats anyway!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 29, 2018)

Shivam has missed WR now 2 times , by just one cube!
So, he is the likely contender.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2018)

abunickabhi said:


> Shivam has missed WR now 2 times , by just one cube!
> So, he is the likely contender.


Yes, but Mark Boyanowski already beat Maskow's WR. So this is already done - Mark beat Shivam to it.

I admit I'm still curious who will be the first to beat him with another "pure" solve (no DNFs), though.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Who will beat his UWR of 49/50?


Shivam recently had a 48/48, though he missed the time by something like 30 seconds.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 24, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, but Mark Boyanowski already beat Maskow's WR. So this is already done - Mark beat Shivam to it.
> 
> I admit I'm still curious who will be the first to beat him with another "pure" solve (no DNFs), though.


It didn't take you long to know. 

Mark was the first to beat it, Shivam was the first to smash it, and Kamil took his UWR. Finally three people in this survey took different roles in surpassing Maskow. 

And now... the race to 50 points in on!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 26, 2018)

Just 2 more points left for 50 points , after massive attempt of 48/48 by Shivam!


----------

